# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Lernen zu Downhillen...

## Kai S.

Hallo 

habe mal eine Frage ich wollte jetzt auch anfangen Downhill zu fahren wollte mal wissen wie ihr so angefangen habt :Confused: , ob ihr einfach mal eine strecke mitgefahren seit oder in einem Bikepark oder sowas und was ein gutes Bike wäre um anzufangen.
Danke schonmal.
Gruß Kai

----------


## Fire

Die Frage zum Bike kann man gut beantworten wenn man in etwa deine angestrebte Preisklasse kennt  :Wink:

----------


## Kai S.

ja so in etwa 1800 aber die andere frage is mir eigentlich erst mal wichtiger  :Wink:  weil ich ja erst mal lernen muss zu fahren und zur not kann man sich ja erst mal ein bike leien

----------


## LePierre

also ich bin damals als kleiner bursche immer mit meinem bauhaus fully alles moegliche gesprungen bis wirkloich alles im arsch war....

daraus wurde dann BMX fahren,

daraus wurde Dirtbike fahren,

und dann bin ich zu DH gekommen, quasi hab ich mich immer weiter reingesteigert. Nebenbei fahre ich aber auch gerne cross  :Big Grin: 

es gehoert vorallem viel mut und mMn auch viel leichtsinn dazu! man braucht einfach ne gewisse grundeinstellung dazu

bei 1800 koenntest du ueber ein gebracuhtes nachdenken, sollte schon was ordentliches drin sein! oder aber wenn du was neues haben willst ist an dieser stelle wie immer das specialized bighit angebracht oder du guckst dir das hier mal an: YTI TUES

fuer den preis eine top ausstattung...

----------


## Zap

Zuerst mal ein Bike aus zu leiHen ist eine gute Idee - dann merkst du eh, ob das was für dich ist. 

Zur Technik: Das meiste lernt man wohl nur durch fahren, fahren, fahren. Wichtig ist, nicht verkrampft am Radl zu sitzen, sondern die Arme und Beine locker zu halten, um Hindernisse möglichst gut auszubügeln. Mit der Zeit entwickelt man mehr oder weniger ein Gefühl fürs Radl, kann in Kurven abschätzen, wieviel Schräglage möglich ist, oder wie man die Bremsen sinnvoll einsetzt und den Körperschwerpunkt zu seinen Gunsten nutzt.

Wenn du es professionell erklärt haben willst, dann nimm an einem Fahrtechniktraining teil.
www.the-gap.at/ bietet sowas oder auch in den meisten Bikeparks werden solche Camps angeboten.

Wenn du nicht so lange warten willst, dann nimm das nächst beste Radl und fahr einfach drauf los. Selbst auf den einfachsten Wegerln kann man seine Technik optimieren.

----------


## dolcho

hab ein cc mountainbike geschenkt bekommen und sind dann mal zum Gardasee gefahren.
Die Berge runtergemosht...danach war das Rad ziemlich hinüber und ich hab mir erstmal
ein dh taugliches Dualbike geholt.

----------


## pyrosteiner

> Hallo 
> 
> habe mal eine Frage ich wollte jetzt auch anfangen Downhill zu fahren wollte mal wissen wie ihr so angefangen habt, ob ihr einfach mal eine strecke mitgefahren seit oder in einem Bikepark oder sowas und was ein gutes Bike wäre um anzufangen.
> Danke schonmal.
> Gruß Kai


Ich würde nach Leuten suchen aus Deiner Region die DH fahren. Ihr könnt Euch mal treffen und es ist Dir dann sicher gestattet mit den jeweiligen Bikes eine Runde zu fahren, mal drauf zu sitzen usw. Einfach um mal Bekanntschaft mit einem Downhiller zu machen, ein paar Unterschiede zu sehn...

Dann fahr mit den Jungs mal in einen Bikepark und leih Dir ein Bike aus. Lass Dir die wichtigsten Dinge zeigen und erklären und schau wie Dir der Tag gefällt. Fahr evtl. noch nen zweiten Tag mit Leihbike.

Dann überleg Dir ob der Sport was ist für Dich und erst dann Geld investiern. Für 1800 Euro bekommst fast nur was gebrauchtes oder eben die günstigsten Downhillbikes ala Specialized Big Hit...


Ich seh grade Dein Wohnort ist ja super... Winterberg vor der Haustür... ich bin sofort neidisch!!!

Winterberg ist ein sehr geiler... oder der geilste Park Deutschlands. Sehr gepflegt, sehr Anfängertauglich. Mach am Anfang langsam, schau Dir die Strecke genau an, präge Dir die Hindernisse ein und fahr. Der Speed kommt mit der Zeit von allein.

Bezüglich Verein klopf doch mal beim TSV Rittershausen an.

----------


## demolitionbobsch

Habe heuer richtig angefahrn zu fahren letztes jahr einmal bike ausgeborgt hat ur spass gemacht und mir is klar geworden das bike ausborgen auf die dauer teuer wird. Hab mir dann ein günstiges aber gutes fully geleistet und heuer is richtig losgegangen erst üben am hausberg dann bikepark nur das fully hat das erste We bikepark gar ned mehr erlebt.. musste mehr sein.

hab mich für das oben angesprochene YT TuEs entschieden... es is der Hammer .... für den Preis leicht wendig und spitzen teile...

----------


## Kai S.

Ja nur das blöde is ja ich hab schon ein paar Kumpels gefragt aber keiner von denen hat mal lußt in einen bikepark zu gehen geschweige denn ich kenne auch keinen der Downhill fährt...

----------

